# Wheel cleaner... which one?



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok folks I'm looking a wheel cleaner. I'm currently using ValetPro Bilberry and find it ok but have been thinking about trying something different and am looking for recommendations. I've been considering Espuma Revolution, Chemical 
Guys premium blue or just sticking with Bilberry. 

(Please don't say Iron X as I'm looking a wheel cleaner specifically). 

Thanks.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

autobrite very cherry or wolf deironizer


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Paddy_R said:


> Ok folks I'm looking a wheel cleaner. I'm currently using ValetPro Bilberry and find it ok but have been thinking about trying something different and am looking for recommendations. I've been considering Espuma Revolution, Chemical
> Guys premium blue or just sticking with Bilberry.
> 
> (*Please don't say Iron X as I'm looking a wheel cleaner specifically*).
> ...


Which begs the question, why don't you like the Bilberry?
Or more so what made you purchase it in the 1st place, I'm guessing that because 'everybody' said to get it, you may make the same 'error' again all wheel cleaners should work and even often shampoo at a 1:10 mix, as mentioned AB Very cherry is good, but then so are many others :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

AG wheel cleaner works for me. 

Although, wax n seal the wheels and all you'll need is shampoo to clean them.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Which begs the question, why don't you like the Bilberry?
> Or more so what made you purchase it in the 1st place, I'm guessing that because 'everybody' said to get it, you may make the same 'error' again all wheel cleaners should work and even often shampoo at a 1:10 mix, as mentioned AB Very cherry is good, but then so are many others :thumb:


Seconded....:thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Never said I didn't like it. Infact I like the fact that it can be diluted down to meet spectific requirements and I find that l, as stated above, it works OK. Its just that I'm about to run out and was thinking about trying something different. The reason i bought it in the first place I don't really know, probably heard about on here (or another forum) and thought it was worth a try. 

The reason I said not Iron X is that it costs quite a bit compared to a wheel cleaner (iron X £19 per litre, bilberry £9 which makes several more so more like £2.25 per litre, and Chemical Guys premium blue £5 per litre) and also I dont find I need the properties of iron X on a regular basis. 

Hope that clears it up.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

berry gets my vote


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Smart Wheels from Autosmart is a good one!


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Another vote for smart wheels too


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Paddy_R said:


> Never said I didn't like it. Infact I like the fact that it can be diluted down to meet spectific requirements and I find that l, as stated above, it works OK. Its just that I'm about to run out and was thinking about trying something different. The reason i bought it in the first place I don't really know, probably heard about on here (or another forum) and thought it was worth a try.
> 
> The reason I said not Iron X is that it costs quite a bit compared to a wheel cleaner (iron X £19 per litre, bilberry £9 which makes several more so more like £2.25 per litre, and Chemical Guys premium blue £5 per litre) and also I dont find I need the properties of iron X on a regular basis.
> 
> Hope that clears it up.


Ah I get ya, well AB Very Cherry is good and dilutable too, but I'm not into the voting lark, it's not my monies being spent, I don't know how IX compares with say WWHW or TW, but they are fine and can be found at bargain prices /litre, anyways I will bow out now, so that the voters can get their tally in


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Auto smart smart wheels


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have stopped buying loads of different wheel cleaners, I take them off every 3 months and seal them with a sealant, then just use a shampoo, if they are still a little grubby I use dodo Supernatrual wheel cleaner as this didn't strip the sealant and leaves a nice finish.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Autosmart Smart wheels great price,great product.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Since your in NI, why not give Ronnie a PM (trader on here) at Orchard AutoCare and get hold of his wheel cleaner?

:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Another for Autosmart Smartwheels

CG Diablo Gel is good also as it does not strip your LSP


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Maxolen wheel cleaner is better than anything else by miles. I cannot recommend it enough.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> Maxolen wheel cleaner is better than anything else by miles. I cannot recommend it enough.


you just did :lol:


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

justina3 said:


> you just did :lol:


Still not enough. Seriously, it's mega stuff!


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

adetailedvalet said:


> Since your in NI, why not give Ronnie a PM (trader on here) at Orchard AutoCare and get hold of his wheel cleaner?
> 
> :thumb:


Been thinking that as well. I know I'll be trying his tar remover.



WhichOne'sPink? said:


> Maxolen wheel cleaner is better than anything else by miles. I cannot recommend it enough.


One more into the mix. I feel a possible group test coming on.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> One more into the mix. I feel a possible group test coming on.


Here's my review of it mate...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=232676

I just bought another 3L of it in the Maxolen January sale :thumb:


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Whats CG sticky gel like?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I find the Sonax Extreme and P21S gel the best when it comes to wheel cleaning. 
They cost a fair bit, but they work!


----------



## Martin C. (Jul 1, 2011)

+1 for Autoglym Acid Free Wheel Cleaner. In my case, I use it for really dirty wheel or exhaust (a treat for my mother's Mini). 

For my weekly wash, I just use Poorboy's APC 1/4.


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

and RIM7


----------



## DOM337 (Jan 17, 2012)

I just have a question... Will AB very cherry strip off a sealant such as C5? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

ive got some AF wheel cleaner to try soon,so will post up the results


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

For regular cleaning on our MINI's wheels, I found that all I needed was a 10-20% dilution of Bilt-Hamber Surfex HD; this would be terribly economical for someone in the UK (Though not so much for me in the USA, sadly .). It left a very good finish, and could easily clear off up to a month of brake dust on the MINI. Didn't even do too bad of a job on my Dad's truck, which hadn't had the wheels cleaned properly in a year! My only issue with the Surfex was that it would dry out quickly on a hot day, but this could be remedied by only working one wheel at a time. 

Now, having said that, I believe that acid-based wheel cleaners will give a brighter finish than alkaline. Heavily alkaline wheel cleaners really aren't much safer, either. Repeated use of either will shorten the ultimate lifespan of the finish (Though the effect is still not as bad as un-checked brake dust.). However, diluted S-HD probably is about as safe as you're going to get on the far right side of the pH scale. These days I use P21S Wheel Gel for regular cleaning, though I'm thinking about trying out Wolf's Brake Duster or Nano Clean & Coat on modern wheels, and leaving the P21S Gel for delicate classic finishes. 

For the safest and most economical maintenance, seal your wheels with a dedicated sealant (Preferably something that can withstand the temperature, like CQuartz or GTechniq C5.), and clean them with a pH neutral shampoo. This is an intensive operation, but will be worth it in the end, especially if you use the right products. 

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------

